# Clé USB wifi et USB wireless Utility



## caipirinha (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous...

Je connecte mon G3 a internet via une clé USB wifi COMETLABS.

Plusieurs problemes se posent:

1-A chaque foiss que je démarre l'ordi l'USB wireless utility se met en route et me demande systématiquement d'entrer mon code WPA sans qu'il puisse le retenir.

2-Une fois connecté je ne sais pas comment arréter ma connection.

3-Je cherche éventuellement comment créer une "nouvelle connexion" résolvant ces problèmes grâce à l'application "Connexion à internet".


Si des utilisateurs ont des idées...ou des commentaires je les remercie par avance...


----------



## Nicky-Rack (11 Janvier 2007)

SAlut caipirinha!
moi aussiiii help!!!!

je comprends rien &#224; ce scharabia!


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163577


----------

